# TE Custom Transfers vs Their Stock Numbers (Goof Proof)



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

I've gotten the sample pack from TE and I love the NUMBER transfers. They're nice, vivid, and have a nice lil shine to em. They state that this is their Goof Proof plastisol formula. Okay fine.. 

..but in their GRAPHICS transfers, the "Goof Proof" sample didn't have that mild satin shine, that oomph, that thickness, that pizazz. Flat coloring, went on really flat against the garment , I can say part of it has a little raised rough texture while the center of it looked sticker-like. Clearly more ink went into certain part of the graphic, which was it's saving grace in my eyes.

I want to place an order, but only if my graphic will come come out more like their numbers than their graphics, so I called em up and asked aobut all this. They basically told me "its all the same goof proof ink" and "the numbers might be a little thicker because we made them already" (?). 

So for people that have experience using both their stock numbers and their transfers, do they as seem as dissimilar to you as they do to me? Thanks...


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never noticed a difference between their stock numbers and their designs.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

jleampark said:


> I've never noticed a difference between their stock numbers and their designs.


I noticed the difference between the two I just did. Their number actually seems to be a tad bit thicker. Maybe its just in my head but I was thinkn the same thing minus the whole shine aspect. They both look matte to me. However, one of the samples called "NAME" had a more rubbery feel than the custom artwork and number goof proof. That was for sure.


----------



## ShrnH (Aug 11, 2015)

YES! I was just about to post about this! So, I love their custom transfers. Ordered some goof-proof stock numbers and it's a freaking nightmare. Ruined several shirts. Ink wouldn't come off the paper. I did several 'tests' with the numbers on scrap shirts. I could print 4 numbers at one time and 2 of the four would be ruined. I sent them an email with a pic of a 0 and a 7 side by side. Did at the exact same time. The 0 is perfect, the 7 is a complete mess.
Is this because they are stock? Perhaps they have been made and sit there awhile? I tried all the sample numbers the sent me (after the numbers I ordered weren't working) and every sample number I tried was fine. GRRRRR!
I have an order to do, so I NEED numbers right now! I ordered from FM Expressions and hoping they will be better.


----------

